# M-edge Platform cover



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Who is getting one and do you have a particular reason for doing so?  I'm interested in these b/c I need something to use until I get my Oberon cover and this would be a different style, just not sure I would use it as the bookstand it's intended to be.  Maybe hearing from others will help me to decide.

And colors are another issue altogether.  I decided against saddle b/c my Oberon will be in saddle.  I like some of the other colors but perhaps not the particular shade they offer so I might just end up with mocha brown -- which I do love but it's not too exciting. 

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm on the fence. I've ordered and cancelled twice already. If I do get one, I'll be getting the pink one. I really love the sapphire blue, but my daughter already has that one for hers, and I'd like something different.

I know I'm getting an Oberon, and I'm most likely getting the Amazon cover (at least initially. I may send it back if I don't like it. I really would like to avoid getting half a dozen covers this time around.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Well we're teetering on that fence together.  So far there hasn't been much response so I'm wondering if the Platform covers might not be that popular.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I considered it (especially since you get the 10% discount if you buy 2 products), but am already getting the m-edge regular leather cover for the k2 in mocha/saddle.  I'm resisting because I don't want to end up with 2 covers that look the same.  On the other hand, I think I might like the platform?  I don't know.  I'll wait for the reviews from here after people get it.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I'll be getting a red platform cover.  I just need to get my butt down to the Coinstar to get my Amazon GC.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I had a purple butterfly Oberon cover waiting for the one I didn't get and will probably get that one again after I see all the Oberon choices.   It was beautiful.  Since the platform is a different style, I decided to order the M-edge one in sapphire blue.  I won't feel so much like I am duplicating covers if they are different styles.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

The platform cover is great to have next to the computer so we can read while waiting for responses to post on kindleboards!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I like the idea of the platform cover, but the light seems like it would stick out of the side (since the side is open) and I could see it getting caught on things easily. Now if they moved the light to lay in the crease it would be nice.

LSbookend

Edit: new pictures look like the case is wide enough to prevent this.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

k_reader said:


> The platform cover is great to have next to the computer so we can read while waiting for responses to post on kindleboards!


Hey, good idea!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I wonder if the platform cover folds flat or nearly flat against the back like the other style does?  May be a silly question, but it would be just my luck to receive it and it can only be used in that standing position. LOL  I emailed M-edge and asked, hopefully I'll hear back soon.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

In case anyone else was curious, the platform cover does fold all the way back flat against the back.  I received an email response from Medge tonight.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I was going to get a platform case but now on there site is says they won't be shipping until Mar. 7th. That's another increase from Mar 2 or 3rd or whatever they said before . Plus they list the weight on there web site for the case now. Its 8.5 ounces and for me personally that is too much. That would weigh more than the stock case for k1 which I thought was too heavy. So I am just getting the new amazon case. I like the look of it with the hinge mechanism and it does say its light and it looks light. Plus sounds like it has real suede inside and leather on the outside. Which for the price is nice. M-edge cases don't have suede on the inside which I think for the price it should.

I also really like the look of the cole haan saddle grain cover because it looks bookish and light but I am not sure I want to spend $100 for it.


----------



## Jannika (Feb 17, 2009)

I think I'll be ordering one, probably in the jade green leather.  Since the cover folds flat against the back, it seems to me that the platform position is a bonus feature.  I'm not sure how much I will use it that way, but sometimes I do get tired of holding a book. I can also do other things like sewing or beadwork while I read.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm on the fence. I've ordered and cancelled twice already.


Hah, so indecisive??


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Good point about the weight Lisanr.  I didn't think of that b/c it looks fairly sleek -- and certainly it weighs less than the Oberon cover?  I think I read the weights on here somewhere but I can't remember them now.

Too bad the CH cases are so expensive for what they are.  Esp. for just reading around the house, they look like they would be quite comfortable to use.  I just don't care for the Amazon case at all -- I don't even want to pay $30 for it!  Couldn't they have made it a leeetle more attractive looking??  Like a color choice or something?!?!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Lisanr said:


> I was going to get a platform case but now on there site is says they won't be shipping until Mar. 7th. That's another increase from Mar 2 or 3rd or whatever they said before . Plus they list the weight on there web site for the case now. Its 8.5 ounces and for me personally that is too much. That would weigh more than the stock case for k1 which I thought was too heavy. So I am just getting the new amazon case. I like the look of it with the hinge mechanism and it does say its light and it looks light. Plus sounds like it has real suede inside and leather on the outside. Which for the price is nice. M-edge cases don't have suede on the inside which I think for the price it should.
> 
> I also really like the look of the cole haan saddle grain cover because it looks bookish and light but I am not sure I want to spend $100 for it.


Where did you see this weight? I was just looking at the leather platform cover and it lists the weight as 5 oz. with a shipping weight of 10.1. For comparison, the CH's do not give the weight, but they do list shipping weight and it ranges from 10.4 to 11.2. I really don't think there is much of a difference in them weight-wise.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I decided to go with the executive cover... to me holding the platform cover would feel like I'm holding a notepad.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I know - I thought of that too.  But ultimately I decided it would give me a different style from Oberon with the option of using it in standing position.  And although it may feel like a notepad, it might also feel more balanced to me with not having the front cover off to the side.  In fact, it may not be too different from just holding the Kindle without a cover, but I'm just speculating.  I'll know more by the end of March!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

The weight at amazon is wrong. m-edge lists 5 ounces on every thing at amazon. At there site , if you go to the platform case it says 8.5 ounces. That's just me, but that is to heavy for my tastes. I sold an oberon for kindle one also because I found it to heavy. I hate reading hardbacks because of the weight so I would rather just read the kindle out of the case or in a very light case which I am hoping the new amazon case is . But many others don't care about the weight of a case.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kind said:


> Hah, so indecisive??


Yep..And I ordered it again.

Here are the Dimensions:

Dimensions (when closed): 9in. x 6.25in. x 1in.

Weight: 8.5 oz

M-Edge has a 60 day return/exchange policy policy.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yep..And I ordered it again.
> 
> Here are the Dimensions:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I get for trusting the Amazon site. lol Is the other style M-edge the same weight? I haven't looked at their site yet - I should do that.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay, I just looked at their site.  The other style is 7.5 oz.  Not much of a difference.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I think the platform would be better to hold than the other cover since both sides will feel the same when holding it.  With the other cover, the left side will have the folded edge and the right side will have the edges of the front and back cover together.  With the platform, the left and right edges will be the same.  For me, I won't have to think about how to hold either side of the K in the platform cover.  Does that make sense?  I don't know.....Just tell me if I'm babbling.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

ogie287 said:


> I think the platform would be better to hold than the other cover since both sides will feel the same when holding it. With the other cover, the left side will have the folded edge and the right side will have the edges of the front and back cover together. With the platform, the left and right edges will be the same. For me, I won't have to think about how to hold either side of the K in the platform cover. Does that make sense? I don't know.....Just tell me if I'm babbling.


It makes sense to me and also the platform will not have the tag hanging off the right side, but perhaps now I'm just being nit-picky. lol

That said, the platform style is 3/4 of an inch longer and I'm not thrilled with that. Yeah, maybe I am nit-picking.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

kari said:


> It makes sense to me and also the platform will not have the tag hanging off the right side, but perhaps now I'm just being nit-picky. lol
> 
> That said, the platform style is 3/4 of an inch longer and I'm not thrilled with that. Yeah, maybe I am nit-picking.


Just get a bigger purse to hold the slightly longer cover. Uh oh, am I enabling?


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

kari said:


> It makes sense to me and also the platform will not have the tag hanging off the right side, but perhaps now I'm just being nit-picky. lol


 The tag? The tab? That insert: When I move the left of the cover behind the Kindle (on the Leather Execs), i then insert the tab into the slot backwards. It works well -- holding it together and providing yet another way to hold it too.

But maybe I'm reading wrong?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> The tag? The tab? That insert: When I move the left of the cover behind the Kindle (on the Leather Execs), i then insert the tab into the slot backwards. It works well -- holding it together and providing yet another way to hold it too.
> 
> But maybe I'm reading wrong?


No, you read it right - I meant tab. Good idea! I'll remember that b/c I'm sure it works the same way on the platform. Thanks!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the *purple* M-edge platform cover coming. I'm going to use the Amazon cover till the M-edge gets here.


----------



## Thin Coyote (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a platform cover in jade green on order.  I ordered my Kindle in December and, expecting a Kindle 1 I was planning on ordering either an M-Edge executive or Oberon for ito to both protect it and make it somewhat easier to hold.  Now that I know that I am getting an easier to hold Kindle 2 (this coming Wednesday!) I think that the platform will make it easier to read in certain situations while still serving to protect it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I ordered a medge platform cover on Feb. 7th.  At the time they were pictured with the four corner straps.  Which is what I want, I went to Amazon today and looked, and now the platform has the four corner straps AND   the hinge both on the same cover.  I think that is a bit overkill.  I have no intention of skydiving   with my kindle2.   I don't need a hinge and four corners.  I wonder if the hubby snuck in my email and told them I did   (he thinks I am clumsier than I think I am   ) .  I ordered the platform because I have little hands, so I was wanting a "clean edge" on the left to hold with.  I have the executive red K1 cover from medge and love it, but it is bulky along the spine for me.  So I thought I'd go with the platform this time.  Now it shows this WHITE plastic hinge on the left.  And I do not want that.  I emailed them.  I hope they get it in time because it is supposed to ship today or Monday.  I wonder why they didn't email preorder people, considering that is a big design change   .


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Red1 - I think you're just seeing the white m-edge light they are showing with the Platform cover (although it's not included).  The hinge is a dark color (like black) and I do not see it on the platform covers.  I hope not as I agree it would be overkill and I don't want it on there either!


----------



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

Does anyone have an update on the shipping date?  I ordered one from Amazon, and it still shows a shipping date of March 5-11.

I am getting impatient!  I can't wait to use my K2 on the bus!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I ordered the M-Edge Executive Jacket for K2 in Pebbled Fuchsia.  Just received a shipping order this morning.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered the Leather Executive Edge.  I didn't think I'd use the platform because I like holding the Kindle.  The M-Edge also looked like it would stand up to the wear and a possible drop.  My card was charged today but I don't think they have shipped yet.  I also ordered the Belkin zip case, it should be here this week.  It looked nice, my daughter has on and I needed something until the M-Edge arrived
jp


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I just received notice that my card has been charged for the 2 M-edge covers I ordered.  And I now see a Priority Mail tracking number on my account for them.  Yet the delivery estimate is still listed as March 26 - April 3.  Now I know the postal service can be pretty slow, but...   Hopefully I'll have them in a few days and the Amazon cover I ordered to use while I waited can go right back very soon. Yay!!  I didn't want that stupid cover at all but trying to use the Kindle without a cover was driving me nuts so I caved after finding out it was going to be a month before I had something else.  This is good news!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I placed a call, actually left a voicemail and also sent an email to see if I could get an accurate shipping date.  I'll report back when I find out anything.
jp


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I ordered the Platform cover in pebbled navy leather on 2/11 and got shipping notice today.  I have the Executive cover for the K1 and while I like it for traveling for the light feature, it's bulky to hold when it's folded back.  I also have the Vizu cover that is very similar to the platform cover for K1 and loved how easy it was to hold when the cover was folded over the top, but I didn't like the cheap look and feel of the "leather".  
Ruby


----------



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

@Ruby: Just out of curiosity, did you order your platform case directly from M-Edge or through Amazon?


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just received a call from M-Edge.  The covers will be shipped out this week, possibly tomorrow, they are having weather issues out east.  Depending how you chose shipping you will probably get yours in the next day, few days or week.  I ordered standard shipping, which means 1st Class Mail, about 3 to 4 days from the East Coast.
jp


----------



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I just received a call from M-Edge. The covers will be shipped out this week, possibly tomorrow, they are having weather issues out east. Depending how you chose shipping you will probably get yours in the next day, few days or week. I ordered standard shipping, which means 1st Class Mail, about 3 to 4 days from the East Coast.
> jp


This is great news! My K2 may actually get outside the house this week.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm in southern Maryland & we got 12" of snow.  I think M-edge is in northern Maryland & they got about 4 -5 inches.  Washington metropolitan area goes nuts when it snows.  Of course, I'm in the house reading while my husband & son are out plowing the driveway(very long driveway, we live on a small farm) & making paths to the greenhouses.     OOPS its coming out of Ashburn, VA, so they probably got dumped on by the snow too,


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ErnestS said:


> @Ruby: Just out of curiosity, did you order your platform case directly from M-Edge or through Amazon?


ErnestS, I ordered from Amazon b/c they had a free shipping deal-hope that helps!
Ruby


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got an email notice about my M Edge, but it sounds like it won't ship until around the 9th and can take anywhere from 1 - 9 days.  So.. eventually..


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I can track my M-edge package now with USPS.  It was shipped today (March 2nd) from one state away and it has an estimated delivery date of April 3rd.  lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kari said:


> I can track my M-edge package now with USPS. It was shipped today (March 2nd) from one state away and it has an estimated delivery date of April 3rd. lol


Well, we have had quite a bit of snow here in Maryland..Maybe that's when M-Edge is expceting us to thaw out! LOL!!!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just tracked my M-Edge from Amazon.  It said it was shipped today, expected delivery date March 23.  That's 21 days to Chicago.  Walking speed.


----------



## Dottiejk (Nov 10, 2008)

I had ordered the M-Edge Executive cover for my Kindle 2 and then changed it to the platform when I saw it. I like to read at lunch and am always propping my Executive (for the Kindle 1) on something and it doesn't stand high enough. I figure this will be perfect. Was going to wait for it but couldn't stand not being able to take my Kindle 2 out so ordered the regular one from Amazon yesterday!


----------



## marygoblue (Nov 1, 2008)

Count me in as being one of those who was getting super nervous at having the K2 naked. I did make it a slipcase but mostly that was only for protecting it to take out. I would not have felt comfortable reading in a restaurant with no cover protecting it so I ordered the Amazon cover to tide me over while waiting for the purple M-edge platform. I have a digital scale so weighed the Amazon cover which arrived today. It is 6.245 oz. so if it is true that the M-edge platform is 8 oz, it will be heavier. The Amazon cover is very secure, a far cry from its first one but it's boring black and looks like someone's date book, very businesslike and efficient. But not pretty and purple.

M-edge stated that they would charge your card at the time you ordered it so seeing it on your credit card means nothing. It sounds like it will be impossible to figure out a realistic date for its arrival. Mine was ordered Feb. 25th and gave the shipping date as March 7th. So who knows. I hope people who receive theirs will mention their order and arrival date when it comes.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, we have had quite a bit of snow here in Maryland..Maybe that's when M-Edge is expceting us to thaw out! LOL!!!


LOL! Too funny. I'm in VA - we didn't get as much as you did!


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone have pics of the sapphire blue, and marbled red?  is there a smooth pink?  I am still debating on this case.  How are the straps?


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Who here still has a platform cover?  How do you like it?  I am debating on getting the Sapphire blue platform.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I have had the sapphire blue platform and an Oberon for my K2 since there were available, about 6 months now.  I use the platform about 95% of the time.  It is easy to prop the Kindle and if I want to hold it, I just flip the top back and put the strap between the front and back.  The Oberon is clearly more beautiful.  The white stitching on the platform is my least favorite thing about the cover.  However, if I were buying again and could only buy one, I would choose the platform.


----------

